# Gracie Barra 6th degree blackbelt Nelson Monteiro accused of felony domestic violence



## aedrasteia (Jan 9, 2015)

Georgette s Jiu Jitsu World Gracie Barra 6th degree blackbelt Nelson Monteiro accused of felony domestic violence

She was promoted to faixa preta by Nelson Monteiro, a 6th degree black belt with whom she used to have a romantic relationship. Her promotion to black belt was marred that night, when Monteiro also allegedly punched her in the face and head numerous times and drove off with her half in, half out of his SUV, dragging her several feet down the road.

That night....


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

aedrasteia said:


> Georgette s Jiu Jitsu World Gracie Barra 6th degree blackbelt Nelson Monteiro accused of felony domestic violence
> 
> She was promoted to faixa preta by Nelson Monteiro, a 6th degree black belt with whom she used to have a romantic relationship. Her promotion to black belt was marred that night, when Monteiro also allegedly punched her in the face and head numerous times and drove off with her half in, half out of his SUV, dragging her several feet down the road.
> 
> That night....



Domestic violence against any women is just reprehensible at any age. I could go on, but this issue is a touchy subject from my childhood. As far as I am concerned, the penalties for the guilty are just laughable. I wish her well!


----------



## Paul_D (Jan 9, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Domestic violence against any women is just reprehensible


It's reprehensible against any sex.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Paul_D said:


> It's reprehensible against any sex.



Indeed!


----------



## Buka (Jan 9, 2015)

Gee, if  Monteiro died tonight, would you shed a tear?

I wouldn't. F him and the horse he rode in on.

Harsh, sure. F' him anyway.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 10, 2015)

Buka said:


> Gee, if  Monteiro died tonight, would you shed a tear?
> 
> I wouldn't. F him and the horse he rode in on.
> 
> Harsh, sure. F' him anyway.



I wouldn't say that harsh was at all. The saddest thing for is that this kind of behavior still continues, especially after the other stories recently. Absolutely does my nut when I hear these stories, so I am completely biased.


----------



## Hanzou (Jan 10, 2015)

Disgusting. People should know better.


----------



## Buka (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe the worst thing - say you're a student at the school, there's no question that you've heard what happened. What the hell are you going to think? What the hell are you going to do going forward?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Buka said:


> Maybe the worst thing - say you're a student at the school, there's no question that you've heard what happened. What the hell are you going to think? What the hell are you going to do going forward?



In your mind, you are going forward and leathering the bloke. In reality, I would like to think that the students would club together and set up a protest page or something. I gather though it is the same school. Well I would leave and find another instructor with morals, other than teaching philosophy.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> In your mind, you are going forward and leathering the bloke. In reality, I would like to think that the students would club together and set up a protest page or something. I gather though it is the same school. Well I would leave and find another instructor with morals, other than teaching philosophy.



Sadly though I think you will find that the students will take the instructors side and not the alleged victims, it's what usually happens. There was another case of a well known BJJ instructor doing much the same, rape too if I remember rightly, I will have to look it up but the gist of it was that the victim was blamed for lying, making it up and causing trouble etc. There wasn't necessarily any threats to the students from the instructors more that they were in thrall to him.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 11, 2015)

I remembered the case but don't think I should post it up, I'm sure people can look up Team Lloyd Irvin themselves.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Sadly though I think you will find that the students will take the instructors side and not the alleged victims, it's what usually happens. There was another case of a well known BJJ instructor doing much the same, rape too if I remember rightly, I will have to look it up but the gist of it was that the victim was blamed for lying, making it up and causing trouble etc. There wasn't necessarily any threats to the students from the instructors more that they were in thrall to him.



Well, that is ####### disgusting of the students. This is the 21st century and women should not belittled like that, and *at all!*


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I remembered the case but don't think I should post it up, I'm sure people can look up Team Lloyd Irvin themselves.



Yeah will do!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Well, that is ####### disgusting of the students. This is the 21st century and women should not belittled like that, and *at all!*



Surprisingly it happens a lot, there are many places where males have an entitlement attitude towards women. It's also about power, control and feeling threatened by women in certain roles. A martial arts gym/club would be a good breeding ground for males who see themselves as 'warriors' and somehow an élite. If you look to what is happening in the Middle East with IS and their behaviour towards women who they capture and make slaves of it's exactly the same thing. It's nothing to do with religion it's the feeling of entitlement that these men have, there they will use religion to justify their actions, here they will use their so called superiority. In both the men back each other up, egg each other on and confirm each others behaviours as being 'right'. They all need someone they can feel superior to, who they can use as a punch bag to affirm how great they are. Many are ego driven too which again is affirmed by their fellow scumbags.


----------



## Buka (Jan 11, 2015)

Unfortunately, I've been in a similar situation. My wife and I were training at a school. The chief instructor got charged and convicted of rape. Broke our heart, everything about it broke our heart.

We could no longer train there. We left, never to go back. The place closed down a couple years later.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Buka said:


> Unfortunately, I've been in a similar situation. My wife and I were training at a school. The chief instructor got charged and convicted of rape. Broke our heart, everything about it broke our heart.
> 
> We could no longer train there. We left, never to go back. The place closed down a couple years later.



Horrid


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Surprisingly it happens a lot, there are many places where males have an entitlement attitude towards women. It's also about power, control and feeling threatened by women in certain roles. A martial arts gym/club would be a good breeding ground for males who see themselves as 'warriors' and somehow an élite. If you look to what is happening in the Middle East with IS and their behaviour towards women who they capture and make slaves of it's exactly the same thing. It's nothing to do with religion it's the feeling of entitlement that these men have, there they will use religion to justify their actions, here they will use their so called superiority. In both the men back each other up, egg each other on and confirm each others behaviours as being 'right'. They all need someone they can feel superior to, who they can use as a punch bag to affirm how great they are. Many are ego driven too which again is affirmed by their fellow scumbags.



Yes, having both seen domestic abuse, and been a recipient of, this issue makes my blood boil hotter than larva. I actually had an argument with a middle eastern fella about how females are deemed second class and are subservient from the first breath. Irrsprespective of whether they are allowed to kids for a few years. Of course it fell on deaf ears. Deafness to me does just mean my nephew for example, it translates across cultures as a life thing as well


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yes, having both seen domestic abuse, and been a recipient of, this issue makes my blood boil hotter than larva. I actually had an argument with a middle eastern fella about how females are deemed second class and are subservient from the first breath. Irrsprespective of whether they are allowed to kids for a few years. Of course it fell on deaf ears. Deafness to me does just mean my nephew for example, it translates across cultures as a life thing as well




To feel superior when one clearly isn't you need to have an 'underclass', in many cases this is females. By having them marked as 'lesser' beings it means that the 'superior' ones can always feel they are at the top of the tree. The laughable thing is that they aren't because in societies such as these there is also a pecking order among the men, one reason I think that those really low down on it like to have women below them in status.


----------



## Steve (Jan 11, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I remembered the case but don't think I should post it up, I'm sure people can look up Team Lloyd Irvin themselves.


If you look at Georgette's blog, there is a link to the entire sordid stry of Lloyd Irvin, for anyone interested. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2015)

This is disgusting and if found to be true I hope he feels the full measure of the legal system.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 11, 2015)

He's certainly not a man, by my definition.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tames D said:


> He's certainly not a man, by my definition.



Yes you are so right Tames D. The world needs a shift in why it is wrong. But that ain't gonna happen anytime soon sadly.


----------



## msmitht (Jul 22, 2015)

Charges were dropped by DA office. No evidence to go on


----------

